# Cost of BASIC cp soap class



## lindseyga (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm working on a form to teach a BASIC cp soap making class at the local arts assoc.  I feel I have a disadvantage for never taking a hands on class my self.

I will cover safety, a chart of sap values and how to calculate to get water and lye amounts, everyone will mix and make their own soap and pour it into ready made molds and pick it up the next day.  I don't know what to charge.  I think $15 for materials fee per student, but since we're not using colors or scents, I don't know what to charge.  I keep 70% and don't want to be greedy.

I don't have enough money to buy scents for the class which is why it is so basic.


----------



## Deda (Jul 5, 2010)

what ever way you go make certain you obtain the proper insurance.  

soapguild.org provides professional liability insurance for someone wanting to teach a soapmaking class.


----------



## Deda (Jul 5, 2010)

hold the phone.

i just read that you've been making soap a couple months? and now you not only want to sell, but teach a class?

step away from the stick blender.  
maybe you might want to wait a wee bit more.
like until you really know what you're doing yourself.

go ahead everyone, jump all over me.  i can take the criticism and the "you're mean" comments, but my conscience can't take not speaking up to such a ridiculous idea.


----------



## donniej (Jul 5, 2010)

The soapmakers guild offers product liability insurance.  I'm not aware of any insurance from them that will cover you for teaching a class.  If I'm mistaken please let me know as I'd really like to teach a class sometime.


----------



## Deda (Jul 5, 2010)

check the guild for Professional liability insurance, it's available to as a rider to anyone purchasing Product liability insurance.

http://www.soapguild.org/insurance.php
scroll down to "Can the limits be increased?"


----------



## lindseyga (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, Deda.  I'll look into the insurance.


----------



## donniej (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Deda!  I can't believe I missed that!!!


----------

